# Just some pics...



## dt5150 (Feb 3, 2011)

of my jeep. still gotta put the hard top and doors on for winter. hopefully this weekend. i've got an angling issue i'm still working on but hope to get that squared away this weekend as well.

specs..
83 cj7
sbc 350/th350/dana 300 xfer case
cj dana 44 rear, scout II dana 44 front
4" bds lift springs
35" trxus mt's
6.5' western plow (i know i know, it's not western red. i didn't paint it black. when it's due for fresh paint i'll return it to the original western red)


----------



## jreese88 (Dec 14, 2011)

Do you chain up? I just put 33's on my wrangler....pretty sure I'm going to need some extra traction..thanks


----------



## dt5150 (Feb 3, 2011)

well, i haven't plowed with it yet. just bought the plow last spring so i haven't had the chance to use it yet. i doubt i'll use chains though.. i'll put a few hundred pounds in the back for balast, but that's it i think. i'm only doing my own driveway too so i'm not going to go crazy making it a killer plow rig. it just needs to do the job at home.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

jreese88;1381714 said:


> Do you chain up? I just put 33's on my wrangler....pretty sure I'm going to need some extra traction..thanks


what gears you running and tires


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

jreese88;1381714 said:


> Do you chain up? I just put 33's on my wrangler....pretty sure I'm going to need some extra traction..thanks


 Maybe some siping.


----------



## Mems (Dec 19, 2009)

Hubjeep;1384827 said:


> Maybe some siping.


This would work well but I cant see you needing any additional traction besides the ballast unless you have difficulty keeping your foot out of that V8 like I would. Thumbs Up


----------



## magik235 (Dec 28, 2007)

Outstanding setup.


----------



## ShorePower (Dec 26, 2009)

Nice jeep. The 350/350 combo must be great in the CJ. Have fun with it!


----------



## dt5150 (Feb 3, 2011)

thanks. yeah the 350 combination is nice.. especially for wheelin. some prefer a manual, but i'll take an automatic any day on the trail. still need to get the hard top on it, didn't get to it this weekend.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I had 33" Supper Swampers TSL tires on my jeep. I use blizzak for plowing, I plow 90 drives. I tried to plow with the TSL one time they sucked so bad I went home in the middle of the storm to change tires to my Blizzaks.


----------



## dt5150 (Feb 3, 2011)

the tsl's don't have any siping on em do they? the trxus mt's on there have quite a bit of siping on em. i'm only doing my own driveway as well so... i have another set of 8" steel rims i could put some tires on if i needed to, but i think it'll do my dw pretty well. i'm gonna add some sand bags in the back though, probably 250-300 lbs worth i think.


----------



## Mems (Dec 19, 2009)

Good plan. I use 5 bags of 40# pellets. Easy in, easy out. 

I've plowed with my Trxus 35's last year and they did pretty well. I regrooved them before the season started in the stock locations.Went to 33's this year due to losing all my profit in gas.


----------



## dt5150 (Feb 3, 2011)

yep. the bags plus the weight of the hard top should be plenty i think. good to hear about the tires, i haven't run these in snow yet. looking at them, they look like they'll perform pretty well.


----------



## surge (Dec 20, 2007)

*Pic's with new Yellow Light post on antenna mount.*

Just finished putting on a yellow light post on the antenna mount to get it up above the roof line since it is a soft top. Works very well ! Just need some snow in Nebraska to use....


----------

